# Spetacular aircraft models !



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Amazing !

http://www.naritafamily.com/Scalemodel/airplanes/photo_frame.htm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL builds!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely some great builds. Check out the ships too. Can't believe some of them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks Arthur for this great site!!! I really enjoy the tips it provides, I still have yet to try 'preshading' for panel lines, but I LOVE the effect! Cheers, Fox.


----------

